# Hi



## AliS1 (Jan 19, 2020)

Hi, I was diagnosed with T2 diabetes in 2011 and luckily have stayed well since. However, recently my blood sugar levels have been less stable and I’m very keen to take myself in hand, so to speak, and get things under control again. I’m aiming to start the Newcastle diet and hope my gp will support me in doing it this time. They didn’t when I wanted to do it before (lack of understanding I think) but I did get a glucose testing meter which I find so helpful in keeping track of my levels. I’ve not used a forum very successfully in the past but look forward to starting afresh! Thank you.....


----------



## Toucan (Jan 19, 2020)

Hello AliS1 and welcome to the forum,
It sounds as if you have a good understanding already of how to cope with diabetes if you have stayed Ok for the last 9 years - well done.
What sort of eating plan have you been following previously? There are many good solutions. Many on the forum follow a low-carb plan, but I think very few of us have had support from GP's, but it hasn't stopped many of us doing very well with lowering blood glucose levels.
It is good that you have a glucose meter as this gives you the ability to know the effect of various foods on your readings.
I hop it goes well with the Newcastle diet. Have you got a copy of the recent publication 'Life without Diabetes' by Roy Taylor, the 'father' of the Newcastle Diet? I have just started to read it, and finding it interesting.
Please let us know how it all goes for you, and ask any questions you have.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jan 19, 2020)

Welcome to the forum Ali from a fellow T2.


----------



## Wirrallass (Jan 19, 2020)

....and a warm welcome from another T2.
WL


----------



## rebrascora (Jan 19, 2020)

Hi and welcome from me too.
Whilst I am Type 1, I am another advocate of low carb higher fat (LCHF) eating to manage blood glucose levels. If you need to lose weight then staying reasonably low fat whilst also going low carb will cause you to lose weight and then gradually add more fat as you reach your target weight. If you are committed to doing the Newcastle Diet then good luck, but it is sustaining the weight loss long term after such a radical diet which can prove difficult, whereas eating low carb and then introducing more fat once you reach target weight is an enjoyable and therefore sustainable change of eating regime for life.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 19, 2020)

Welcome to the forum @AliS1 

Lots of friendly knowledgeable folk here. Let us know how you get on with the Newcastle Diet if you give it a go.


----------



## AliS1 (Jan 19, 2020)

Hello Kay
Thank you....I don’t have the book but it sounds really interesting. I was on Metformin for ages but couldn’t tolerate it and was changed to gliclazide which I’m on now plus Januvia and also metformin 500 slow release (again).I’ve successfully used a low carb diet and in the past and  lost weight but I didn’t sustain it well, I’m now feeling that I have to gat some control myself and not just rely on a collection of drugs hence my determination to try this diet. It has never made sense to me that some of the medications encourage weight gain when weight loss is the key! I’m feeling very motivated now though and just hope I can get support from my gp who is really nice but not inclined to support anything out of the ordinary.....in fact what I need is to understand how to manage my meds as I’m reducing calories...thanks again for your encouragement and input. 

Alison

Metformin slow release 500mg
Januvia 100mg x 1
Gliclazide 40mg x2


----------



## AliS1 (Jan 19, 2020)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Welcome to the forum @AliS1
> 
> Lots of friendly knowledgeable folk here. Let us know how you get on with the Newcastle Diet if you give it a go.



Thanks Mike....I will do. alison


----------



## AliS1 (Jan 19, 2020)

rebrascora said:


> Hi and welcome from me too.
> Whilst I am Type 1, I am another advocate of low carb higher fat (LCHF) eating to manage blood glucose levels. If you need to lose weight then staying reasonably low fat whilst also going low carb will cause you to lose weight and then gradually add more fat as you reach your target weight. If you are committed to doing the Newcastle Diet then good luck, but it is sustaining the weight loss long term after such a radical diet which can prove difficult, whereas eating low carb and then introducing more fat once you reach target weight is an enjoyable and therefore sustainable change of eating regime for life.



Hi Barbara
Yes, I completely understand what you say and I agree that having the kind of diet you describe is certainly what I’m aiming for. It’s so nice to have the support! Thank you.


----------



## AliS1 (Jan 19, 2020)

Ralph-YK said:


> Welcome to the forum Ali from a fellow T2.



thank you!


----------



## Eddy Edson (Jan 19, 2020)

Hi - I'd also recommend Roy Taylor's book. Like any other health book, it's not the Bible, but IMO it has a really good explanation of glucose metabolism and an excellent description of the mechanism he has identified for T2D and why the weight-loss approach can help.  

Do note that the 800 calorie thing isn't an essential part of his approach. The important thing is weight loss. He says that a short-term 800 calorie regime followed by a moderate-carb Mediterranean or whatever diet at normal calorie levels can be the easiest way of doing it for many people, but there's nothing wrong with just grinding off weight more slowly if that works better for you.

That's the way I did it, and it worked excellently for me. HbA1c of 89 at diagnosis, lost ~10kg over about 6 months, HbA1c down to mid 30's and heading lower. For me, carbs aren't really much of an issue, except I'm still nervous about grains. (Note that there really isn't any good evidence that low carb is better than any other calorie restriction for weight loss.)

Doesn't work for everybody and for those who respond well, it's weight-loss dependent: in the study, 64% of those who lost 10kg+ and 70% of those who lost 15kg+ were in "remission" after 2 years.  If you put weight back on, you will lose remission, and obviously maintaining weight loss is the hard thing. No magic bullets for that.

If you want to dig into things further, check out Taylor's site: https://www.ncl.ac.uk/magres/research/diabetes/reversal/

Good luck!


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jan 19, 2020)

Do you get a prescription for test strips from the GP? Since you're on gliclazide there's a chance you could I believe. If they'll do more than 50 at a time it'll be cheaper for you.


----------



## Toucan (Jan 20, 2020)

AliS1 said:


> Hello Kay
> Thank you....I don’t have the book but it sounds really interesting. I was on Metformin for ages but couldn’t tolerate it and was changed to gliclazide which I’m on now plus Januvia and also metformin 500 slow release (again).I’ve successfully used a low carb diet and in the past and lost weight but I didn’t sustain it well, I’m now feeling that I have to gat some control myself and not just rely on a collection of drugs hence my determination to try this diet. It has never made sense to me that some of the medications encourage weight gain when weight loss is the key! I’m feeling very motivated now though and just hope I can get support from my gp who is really nice but not inclined to support anything out of the ordinary.....in fact what I need is to understand how to manage my meds as I’m reducing calories...thanks again for your encouragement



Hi again Ali,
I am sure things will go well for you. You have one of the main ingredients for success - determination. Hope that you react better to the metformin this time. SR can be easier to cope with and important to always take them with or just after food.
I hope it goes well with the Newcastle Diet. The book is good and the final section is all about sustainability.

If it helps with motivation there are 2 ongoing threads, where some people record morning blood sugar readings, and another where that list what was eaten yesterday. I find it sometimes helps to keep motivation up, knowing that your going to share, and it also gives a lot of information and ideas.


----------



## AliS1 (Jan 21, 2020)

Thanks Kay, I’ll look at the other threads...what a difference it feels to have informed support!


----------



## AliS1 (Jan 21, 2020)

Ralph-YK said:


> Do you get a prescription for test strips from the GP? Since you're on gliclazide there's a chance you could I believe. If they'll do more than 50 at a time it'll be cheaper for you.


Thank you. Yes I do get all the bits and pieces for testing on prescription -200 at a time. I live in Scotland so thankfully don’t have to pay for prescriptions.


----------



## AliS1 (Jan 21, 2020)

Eddy Edson said:


> Hi - I'd also recommend Roy Taylor's book. Like any other health book, it's not the Bible, but IMO it has a really good explanation of glucose metabolism and an excellent description of the mechanism he has identified for T2D and why the weight-loss approach can help.
> 
> Do note that the 800 calorie thing isn't an essential part of his approach. The important thing is weight loss. He says that a short-term 800 calorie regime followed by a moderate-carb Mediterranean or whatever diet at normal calorie levels can be the easiest way of doing it for many people, but there's nothing wrong with just grinding off weight more slowly if that works better for you.
> 
> ...


Hi and thank you for your interest and encouragement. Having made my decision to take control myself I’m feeling better and more energised already! I do get it that actually losing weight is the key and whether that’s with the short sharp way or in a steadier way isn’t as important as losing weight. I saw a really good programme on tv with Michael Mosley, maybe last year or the one before, where they had a small group of T2D people on an 800 calorie diet and the results were amazing. I lost momentum when my gp wasn’t supportive and this time I’ve decided to do what feels right but with support from people who are 'experts through experience'. I’ve ordered the book and will check out the website. Thanks so much. Alison


----------



## ianf0ster (Jan 21, 2020)

Hi, I would just like to present the case for skipping going on a restricted calorie diet which almost often reduces the resting metabolism, making even more calorie restriction required to keep the weight off. 
What I did (and I wasn't even overweight in the first place) was just to go to a Low Carb 'Way Of Eating' without reducing overall Calories. In fact I probably increased my total calories because I started eating more fat. All I aimed to do was to reverse my diabetes, not to lose weight, but I did lose weight - between 1 and 2lbs per week for the first 4 months - a total of 23lbs !

I don't see why anybody would want to suffer for Calorie restriction for 8 to 12 weeks and set their body into starvation mode only then to have to switch to a sustainable healthy way of eating such as Low Carb.


----------



## Neens (Jan 21, 2020)

Hi @AliS1 and welcome to the forum - certainly an informed space. 
Good luck with the eating plan.


----------

